# Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?



## DarthLAX (5. März 2012)

*Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?*

Hey,

ich habe gerade schon bischen im Internet gesucht (ja, google und bing sind meine freunde ^^), aber keine "vernünftige" antwort gefunden, warum spiele (egal für welche plattform) eigentlich immer (auf die schnelle fällt mir jetzt keines ein, das nicht zuerst in USA raus kommt) in USA zuerst und nicht überall zeitgleich?

Ich meine, früher, wo spiele noch nicht so ein großer markt waren und man noch hardcopies haben musste (ich selbst will die auch jetzt nocht immer - mag digital eigentlich gar nicht) da war das vll noch halbwegs in ordnung, aber heute finde ich das einfach nur "gemein" wenn die US-Amis immer zuerst spielen dürfen (oft sogar noch nen monat bzw. ne woche oder 2 vor uns)...d.h. gibt es dafür einen grund, ausser ego-stroking für die Amis (so nach dem motto: ihr seit die besten und dürft auch zuerst?...vor allem da die amis was man so hört generell die schlechteren spieler sind (vor allem im profi bereich...ich sage nur WOW-Elite-Gilden und Shooter-Clans, stehen doch die Amis eigentlich schlechter da als die Europäer)...deshalb, bitte beantwortet mir diese Frage (vll könnte hier sogar mal ein Artikel erscheinen...so ne "normale" PC-Games kauf ich mir auch ab und an gerne und so könnte man auch die Meinung bzw. die Begründung der Producer/Publisher erfahren 

d.h. ihr seit dran 

mfg LAX


----------



## RRCRoady (5. März 2012)

*AW: Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?*

Hm... ich denke dass dies mit evtl. Synchronisation und sonstigen Anpassungen an das jeweilige Land zusammen hängt. Oder auch weil Sie mit der Produktion einfach nicht für alle Länder gleichzeitig fertig werden. Vielleicht möchten Sie auch ihre Server entlasten da ja viele Spiele aktiviert oder runtergeladen werden. Ansonsten fällt auch mir kein plausibler Grund ein.


----------



## Heretic (5. März 2012)

*AW: Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?*

Hi,

soweit ich das kenne , gibt es verschiedene Gründe warum sowas passiert.

Zum einen liegt das am Hersteller selber. Je nach dem wo er seinen Firmen sitzt hat , das das Land vorteile.

Des anderen liegt das auch an den Messen und Beta-Testern. Diese sind meist in den USA oder Japan/China zu finden.

Der in meinen Augen wichtigste Punkt ist aber wohl , der Deutsche Rechtsstaat. In Deutschland müssen Spiele erst kategoriert werden , eingestuft und was nicht alles.
Das kostest Zeit. Dann muss der Hersteller meist nich nachbessern. Wieder Zeitverlust.

So kommen schnell mal einige Wochen und mehr zusammen.

mfg Heretic


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. März 2012)

*AW: Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?*

Ich sehe da eher den US Markt als den größten Markt an, Lokalisierungen und Indizierungen werden da wohl noch ihr übriges tun.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. März 2012)

*AW: Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?*

hm...naja indiziert ist mir ja egal (führe das ganze dann halt aus österreich ein...ach ja, wenn wer noch nen tipp wegen nes guten online-ladens von da hat, dann gerne (gamesonly ist so teuer und bei den anderen weiß ich nicht welcher gut ist...gut ich könnte auch für jedes game rüber fahren, aber dann hat es keine pre-order boni etc. ...))

der rest, naja finde ich net ok, aber wenn sie meinen (regt mich halt schon auf, wenn die amis schon spielen dürfen (z.B. mass effect 3...die haben 2-3 tage vorsprung (je nachdem was zu trifft, das amazon datum 08.03.2012 oder das andere datum 09.03.2012) und das ist einfach mies...)

mfg LAX
ps: falls noch wer ideen hat (denn soweit ich weiß gibt es ja hersteller, die das nicht machen, also das datum für die versch. länder rum zu schieben) warum des so ist, gerne


----------



## Falcon (6. März 2012)

*AW: Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?*

Welche Spiele erscheinen denn erst Wochen nach dem US-Release!? Das ist wohl eher die Ausnahme und seit Jahren schon nicht mehr der Regel-Fall.

Sonstige Abweichungen im Bereich von wenigen Tagen sind ja sowieso zu vernachlässigen und meist eben "Konventionen" geschuldet. In Deutschland erscheinen Spiele meist am Donnerstag oder Freitag. In USA meist eher Dienstags. Auch Support-Technisch macht es Sinn den Start unterschiedlich zu setzen, damit der Ansturm nicht zu groß ist.

Bei großen Produktionen ist wie gesagt ein Unterschied zwischen den Länderversionen seit Jahren nicht mehr gegeben. Manchmal kommt es sogar vor, dass US-Produktionen in Europa zuerst erscheinen. Alles eine Frage der Terminlegung.
Einige kleinere Produktionen erscheinen allerdings auch heute noch erst Monate später bei uns. Liegt aber schlicht daran, dass für den deutschen oder englischen Raum noch keine Synchronisation vorliegt. Gerade Titel aus dem Osten kommen da oft Monate vorher raus, wenn die Absatzzahlen nicht sehr groß sind.

Achja und da gibt es noch die Japan-Spiele. Die kochen ja sowieso immer ihr eigenes Süppchen. Den Kram will aber eh bei uns meist keiner spielen


----------



## Lenny (14. März 2012)

*AW: Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?*

In Deutschland werden Spiele nunmal besonders gründlich geprüft, ich sage nur Freigabe...
Anpassung/Synchronisation kommen noch dazu, Vertrieb usw.


----------



## timbo01 (21. März 2012)

*AW: Sagt mal: Warum erscheinen Computerspiele nicht überall zeitgleich?*

Übersetzung, Prüfung durch die USK, ggf noch Zensur.
Das alles Bremst das Release in Deutschland. Kannst dir natürlich auch die US-Version des Spiels importieren lassen. Is ja nich illegal 

~Timo


----------

